# Redriver Cats



## PJ

When it's all said and done, I love catfishing in the summertime. A cooler of beverages and a bucket full of sucker minnows. GF is a catfish wonderland.


----------



## smalls

That's profound PJ, bordering on poetic :lol:

...dust in the wind, everything's just dust in the wii-iiii-nnnnnddd.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

hehe...

Eyes should get good down here in a few weeks on the red.


----------



## Brad Anderson

It has already started. Too many options, not enough time.


----------



## PJ

They pull a few nice eyes out of the Red by GF every spring. I got to get me some of that action!


----------



## smalls

I will be fishing the Red by fargo for walleyes as soon as I get my gear in order.


----------



## drjongy

My friend has a 12 pound walleye hanging on his wall from the Red in Grand Forks last spring. It's a little muddy yet where we want to go, but I think it's just about time!!

:jammin:


----------



## PJ

I drove by the river today and it's looking pretty open. A bunch of logs flowing North.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Well its the third week of April, who's been on the Red so far? I'm itching to get out myself, but I'm not exactly sure how. Do you guys usually use a snell type rig with a big *** sinker, or do you use floats and bobbers? I've never river fished before, but when in Rome.... :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher

The best method I've had for both the Red and Sheyenne is a Lindy Rig with about 3 feet of line after the weight (1-1.5 oz.) and either a Sucker or chunk of cut bait. Gamagatsu(whatever) makes an Octopus Circle Hook that seems to work wonders, I use between 5/0 and 7/0 when I feel optimistic. 
Has anyone had any luck with Walleyes? I catch Cats pretty steadily, but nothing at all for 'Eyes. Anyone feel like showing me how?


----------



## glatz

she's pretty high now, the river that is


----------



## win4win

Duckslayer100 said:


> Well its the third week of April, who's been on the Red so far? I'm itching to get out myself, but I'm not exactly sure how. Do you guys usually use a snell type rig with a big a$$ sinker, or do you use floats and bobbers? I've never river fished before, but when in Rome.... :beer:


Here is the type of rig I use. I think it is pretty common on the river. Hope this helps.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Win4Win, 65lb line with a 30lb leader? How big are the fish you're catching, and if they need that strong of line, WHERE? I'd like to try that!


----------



## win4win

I don't really NEED gear that strong but it is nice to have. No boat to fish from so bank fishing gives the line a lot of abuse and this rig seems to stand up a little better than last years lighter stuff. I am actually running a 24lb leader on all my rigs at the moment and when I go to replace them it will probably be with 30lb test.

:wink:


----------



## Acemallard

Here is the pig I cought this weekend on the Red.


----------

